# Marriage & Family Counselors



## zsmcd (Jan 21, 2016)

Are there any counselors on the PB? Specifically marriage family counselors? I am considering supplementing my MDiv with a MA in Counseling (both through RTS Orlando, below). I am currently in the Navy and upon separating I plan on attending seminary and pursuing pastoral ministry. Using my GI Bill and Florida prepaid college I should have no problems financially. My desire is to have the option of being a bi-vocational pastor if needed, so I am hoping that counseling would serve as a good secondary job. However, I know nothing about the field, so if anyone knows a marriage and family counselor please help a brother out. Especially if anyone knows a counselor in the state of SC.

- Are positions easy/hard to come by? (Specifically for Christian counselors)
- Are most jobs clinical? Out of an office? Or done at home?
- What does daily/weekly work look like? 

https://www.rts.edu/site/RTSNearYou/Orlando/MAC/mac.aspx


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 21, 2016)

Doesn't first Presbyterian in Columbia have an extensive counseling program?


----------

